# Deuter Streamer undicht



## "Joker" (22. August 2012)

Hallo Forum,

da ich mit meinem Deuter Stramer 2L immer sehr zufrieden war, mir das gute Stück allerdings vor kurzem abhanden gekommen ist, habe ich das gleiche Modell nochmal bestellt und musste nach kurzer Zeit feststellen, dass die Verbindung zwischen Schlauch und Blase undicht zu sein scheint (siehe Foto). Ich habe die Blase dann eingeschickt und rasch eine neue bekommen. 

Nachdem ich das Teil gestern voll befüllt aufgehangen und über Nacht hingelegt habe, war ich zuerst sehr zufrieden, da nichts nass geworden ist. Nachdem ich die Blase allerdings vorhin benutzen wollte, war nach kurzer Zeit schon der Rucksack am Boden durchnässt. Das Problem war auch bei dieser Blase das gleiche, wie bei der ersten. Ich kann den vermeintlichen Defekt jetzt allerdings nicht reproduzieren. 

Kennt jemand die Ursache für die vorübergehende Undichtigkeit?

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Moga (22. August 2012)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (22. August 2012)

Unternimmst du irgendwas dagegen oder hast eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte? Jetzt habe ich die Blase schon den ganzen Tag voll gefüllt hier liegen und es kommt kein Tropfen 'raus. Schon seltsam die Nummer...

Vielleicht wende ich mich mal direkt an Deuter. Im Zweifel muss ich mir doch mal die Blasen von einem anderen Hersteller angucken.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Moga (22. August 2012)

Wollte mich auch mal bei Deuter erkundigen. Meine verliert auch nur Wasser wenn sie im Rucksack ist. Vielleicht liegt es daran, das wenn sie im Rucksack ist,  etwas zusammen gedrückt wird und dadurch undicht ist.


----------



## "Joker" (22. August 2012)

Ich habe mir bereits änliche Gedanken gemacht. Vllt. hilft eine kleine Bastelei die Wippe vor dem versehentlichen Drücken zu schützen. Kann zwar eigentlich nicht meine Aufgabe sein, mir über sowas Gedanken zu machen, aber nungut...

p.s. ich habe Deuter nun mal angefunkt


----------



## Pitchshifter (22. August 2012)

Ich frage mich folgendes:

1) wer braucht einen per "Knopfdruck" abnehmbaren Schlauch ?

2) wieso schaffen die Hersteller unnötige Dichtigkeitsprobleme  ?


Einfach nur ärgerlich, früher oder später sind sie alle undicht, egal ob Dakine oder Deuter. Hauptsache ein "neues" Feature auf Kosten der Nerven der Kunden.


Am besten die alten Trinkblasen kaufen:
http://shop.kedaicamping.com.my/images/4c1f37c42b094_deuter_streamer_3.0l1.jpg

Da passen auch Lebensmittelschläuche drauf, die kosten wenige Cent und sind ebenso geruchs-/geschmacksneutral. Mit Camelbak-Mundstück einfach perfekt! Und generell: Wenn man immer nur Wasser einfüllt, muss man auch keine Hygiene-Orgien durchführen.


Grüße an Deuter - bitte 2013 wieder die klassichen Trinkblasen (wobei das müssten sie ja an Source weiterleiten).


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. August 2012)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> 1) wer braucht einen per "Knopfdruck" abnehmbaren Schlauch ?


Hab bei meinem Camelbak auch einen abnehmbaren Schlauch und find's sehr praktisch!

So kann ich schneller u. angenehmer Wasser nachfüllen, indem ich nur das Reservoir rausnehme u. aber nicht immer den Schlauch aus- und einfädeln muss. Bei manchen Rucksäcken ist das nämlich sehr mühsam.

Dicht ist's. Ein einziges Mal ist an der Stelle Wasser rausgekommen, da hatte ich's aber nicht sauber eingeklickt. 

Das Reservoir viele Stunden zwecks Test aufzuhängen halte ich für nicht nötig. Drückt es einfach mit den Händen zusammen wenn's befüllt ist, dann seht ihr sofort ob dicht oder undicht.


----------



## "Joker" (23. August 2012)

Deuter hat sehr sparsam geantwortet und verlangt, dass ich die Trinkblase an den Verkäufer zurück sende, da eine Ferndiagnose schwer sei. Über eine mögliche Lösung des Problemes, dass es bei der zweiten Blase in Folge auftritt oder dass das Problem allgemein bekannt ist, hat man sich nicht geäußert. Sofern das Problem jetzt erneut auftritt, werde ich eine Vaude Aquarius kaufen. Da ist für den gleichen Preis auch noch eine Bürste mit im Paket.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## muddiver (23. August 2012)

Hattest Du nur die Blase ausgetauscht oder auch den Schlauch? Mal den O-Ring am Adapterstück geprüft?


----------



## "Joker" (24. August 2012)

Ich habe beides eingeschickt und im Gegenzug Ersatz bekommen. Ich hätte einen O-Ring verwendet, der einen größeren Außen - und einen kleineren Innendurchmesser aufweist, da dieser meiner Meinung nach den Zylinder nicht fest genug umschließt. Selbiges ließ sich aber auch schon bei der anderen Blase beobachten. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2012)

ich habe auch diese 2l deuter blase seit einigen wochen im einsatz, bislang kommt an dem schlauchanschluß noch nix raus. habe ihn sogar mal gefüllt und zusätzlich durch den schlauch aufgeblasen, um druck zu erzeugen, weil ich sehen wollte, ob der einfüllbereich dicht ist. auch da kam kein wasser raus, weder an der schlauchkupplung, noch oben an der öffnung.

ich denke, es dürfte nicht einfach sein, einen passenden o-ring zu finden, der die kupplung besser abdichtet. wenn ihr einen gefunden habt, sagt mal bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (24. August 2012)

Der Fehler ist leider überhaupt nicht reproduzierbar. Ich habe die Blase die letzten drei Tage hier befüllt 'rumliegen gehabt und es ist zwei Tage gut gegangen und heute nach ca. acht Stunden war das Handtuch, auf der die Blase lag, patschnass. Mir sind liegen in jedem Fall zu viele Fragezeichen vor, als dass ich mir das Teil zu all meinen Sachen in den Rucksack stecke. 

Ich modele den Thread mal um und frage jetzt offiziell nach einem Tipp, welche Blase mit vergleichbarer Befüllöffnung ich mit gutem Gewissen kaufen kann. In die engere Auswahl rücken momentan die Vaude Aquarius, bei der ich mir gar nicht sicher bin, wie der Schlauch mit der Blase verbunden ist und die Platypus Big Zip. Hat Letztere schonmal jemand ausprobiert?

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Moga (1. November 2012)

Mir ist jetzt nach mehrmaligen Beobachten aufgefallen, das bei Kälte deutlich mehr Wasser herauskommt. Heute bei knapp 6-9°C war der Rucksack deutlich nass und ich hatte eine Kleine Fütze.. Ich Habe jetzt aus einen Aldidichtungsset einen O-Ring genommen der deutlich dicker ist aber fast den gleichen innendurchmesser hat. Der Schlauch lässt sich jetzt bemerkbar schwerer aufstecken, vielleicht hilft das. Ich werde demnächst wieder berichten .


----------



## gaulnhofer (10. August 2013)

kann nur jedem abraten, dieses produkt zu kaufen, der damit weiter als in die innenstadt oder in den nächsten vergnügungspark geht .... mir ist bei meiner letzten alpentour vor 2 wochen irgendwo im nirgendwo auf 2000 m höhe, noch ca 4 trage u schiebestd vor mir, die naht, an der der schlauch am beutel angeflanscht ist, undicht geworden -> 2 ltr wasser ausgelaufen ... dasselbe ist mir 4 monate vorher mit dem selben modell passiert .... auf mehrmalige anfragen an die fa deuter keine antwort ... eine ohrfeige in das gesicht der kundschaft ... für mich ist diese firma vergangenheit ...


----------



## Enrgy (10. August 2013)

shame on deuter, verstehe auch nicht, wie man sich bei diesen billigartikeln so anstellen kann. 

meiner ist übrigens noch dicht und wird regelmäßig genutzt.


----------



## Luk00r (7. März 2014)

ich grab den hier mal aus:
Habe mir nen Deuter Streamer 3L bestellt und heute bekommen. Zack - der Anschluss vom Schlauch an die Blase ist undicht, und zwar richtig. Jetzt hab ich mal die google Bildersuch bemüht und folgendes gefunden (sogar hier in irgendeinem Album auf mtb-news):





Bei mir sieht es aber so aus als würde der O-Ring fehlen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also ohne O-Ring geht wird da definitiv nix dicht. Wenn man den Schlauch abzieht macht das Ventil (was im Anschlusstück der Blase steckt) dicht. Steckt man den Schlauch an, so ist auch das Ventil offen und dieser O-Ring übernimmt die Dichtung nach außen hin.
Jetzt werd ich schauen, ob ich die Blase zurück schicke, oder verusche so einen O-Ring zu organisieren. Jemand ne Idee wo man so einen Ring herbekommen könnte? Werde mal eine email an Deuter schreiben.

Kennt jemand die Maße für den O-Ring?
Innendurchmesser und Dicke des Ringmaterials?


----------



## Enrgy (7. März 2014)

blöd daß der ring fehlt! innendurchmesser kannst du ja an der nut am anschluß messen, außendurchmesser dürfte dann so ca. 1mm über dem außendurchmesser vom anschluß liegen.
schreib/mail mal deuter an, ob die dir nicht so ein teil zusenden können. ansonsten baumarkt oder eisen-karl oder hier im web


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (7. März 2014)

Moga schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch.



Dito


----------



## Moga (7. März 2014)

Ich gucke heut Abend mal nach den Maßen. 

lg Bennet


----------



## hulster (7. März 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> schreib/mail mal deuter an, ob die dir nicht so ein teil zusenden können.



Alles andere ist  bei nem Neuteil.

Kann halt mal passieren. Wenn Deuter da nen Zwergenaufstand problen würde wäre eher peinlich.


----------



## Manson-007 (7. März 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> 1) wer braucht einen per "Knopfdruck" abnehmbaren Schlauch ?



Ich brauche so was, wie willst du sonst den Schlauch trocknen, wenn der sich nicht abnehmen lässt ??? 
Schon mal gesehem, wenn der Schlauch nicht trocknen kann ? Irgendwann bildet sich darin einen schmierigen ekelhaften Film.



Pitchshifter schrieb:


> 2) wieso schaffen die Hersteller unnötige Dichtigkeitsprobleme  ?



Meine Trinblasen haben noch nie geleckt und davon habe ich 2 Stück.


----------



## hulster (11. März 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> 2) wieso schaffen die Hersteller unnötige Dichtigkeitsprobleme  ?



So wie es für mich aussieht, sind es keine Dichtigkeitsprobleme. Sieht nach Fehl-Charge aus, bei der der O-Ring fehlt.
Ich hab gerade nen neuen 3L Streamer bekomme, da war der O-Ring dran.

Reklamieren sollte wohl kein Problem sein.


----------



## Luk00r (12. März 2014)

So die bestellten O-Ringe sind da uns passen, alles Dicht. Geht nur bissl schwer jetzt. Aber besser schwer als undicht.
Innendurchmesser : 8mm
Schnurdicke: 2mm (bis 1,75 mm sollte auch gehn)


----------



## hulster (12. März 2014)

Luk00r schrieb:


> So die bestellten O-Ringe sind da uns passen, alles Dicht. Geht nur bissl schwer jetzt. Aber besser schwer als undicht.
> Innendurchmesser : 8mm
> Schnurdicke: 2mm (bis 1,75 mm sollte auch gehn)



Nass machen, oder anlutschen.


----------



## Luk00r (14. März 2014)

update:
Hatte zwar keine Antwort auf meine email an Deuter bekommen. Dafür heute "echte" Post von denen bekommen, darin ger benötigte O-Ring.

good job


----------



## ThMa (21. September 2014)

Hallo, habe nach langer Zeit meinen Streamer von 2012 in Betrieb genommen und beim 3. und 4. Mal einen nassen Rucksackboden gehabt.
Bei einer Schnurdicke von 1,8 mm bleibt gerade 0.1 mm zum abdichten (aufgezogen 11,7 mm Durchmesser). Ist wohl definitiv zu wenig (Innendurchmesser des Ausgangs der Blase 11,5 mm).
Sind eure Blasen mit den neuen Ringen von Deuter bzw. mit den 12 mm Ringen dicht geblieben?


----------



## Roedler (21. September 2014)

ThMa schrieb:


> Hallo, habe nach langer Zeit meinen Streamer von 2012 in Betrieb genommen und beim 3. und 4. Mal einen nassen Rucksackboden gehabt.
> Bei einer Schnurdicke von 1,8 mm bleibt gerade 0.1 mm zum abdichten (aufgezogen 11,7 mm Durchmesser). Ist wohl definitiv zu wenig (Innendurchmesser des Ausgangs der Blase 11,5 mm).
> Sind eure Blasen mit den neuen Ringen von Deuter bzw. mit den 12 mm Ringen dicht geblieben?




Was meinst du denn mit Schnurdicke???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2014)

let me google that for you? nö.


----------



## ThMa (21. September 2014)

Roedler schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit Schnurdicke???


Die Materialstärke


----------



## Roedler (22. September 2014)

ThMa schrieb:


> Die Materialstärke


Achso, dann ist gut!


----------



## Moga (22. September 2014)

Klickt es bei dir richtig ein? Das Problem hatte ich auch. Seitdem ich das Stück bevor ich es ine Blase stecke nass mache, hab ich es nicht mehr. Rutscht dann wohl richtig rein.


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2014)

Bei mir liegt das am Einrasten....  manchmal geht der schlauch nur ganz schwer in den Anschluss und wenn ich es dann mit gewalt reindrücke ist er schleichend undicht, was man später am nassen rücken merkt..  Hilfe hat gebracht den Schlauch wenn er nicht leicht einrastet  zu befeuchten und oder zu drehen und verschiedene positionen zu versuchen.  Dann war er immer dicht wenn er in einer Position leicht einrastete. Ist ein bisschen ien kleines Geduldsspiel manchmal aber hilft bei mir.  Blase ist ca 2 Jahre alt  war am Anfang nicht so ein Problem.


----------



## ThMa (22. September 2014)

Einklicken tut der Schlauch richtig ... das mit dem nass machen erscheint mir eigentlich wenig logisch, werd es aber mal ausprobieren ... hab mir jetzt erst mal in ebay neue Ringe bestellt, vielleicht sind die dann auch 2mm dick und nicht 1,8 wie der original Ring.


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2014)

nass machen hilft dann eher das der dicht ring leichter an die richtige stelle flutscht und nicht irgendwie eingequetscht wird oder so....  aber vielleicht ist bei dir ja auch was anderes ...  ist es denn schwer den ein zu rasten ? oder geht das ganz leicht ?  wie gesagt bei mir gibts  schwer -> undicht  und leicht -> dicht


----------



## ThMa (22. September 2014)

Er rastet sehr leicht ein was, wie ich vermute, an der Schnurdicke von "nur" 1,8 mm liegt. Jetzt warte ich mal auf die neuen Ringe ... melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## ThMa (25. September 2014)

Sodele ... am Sonntag hatte ich noch eine Mail an Deuter geschrieben, das Problem geschildert und um einen neuen O-Ring gebeten ... und heute hatte ich einen kompletten Ersatzschlauch (natürlich ohne Mundstück) im Briefkasten  ... na das nenn ich mal Kundenservice .

Allerdings habe ich jetzt gestern schon einen der bei eBay bestellten O-Ringe mit 2 mm Schnurstärke montiert. Ging recht schwer rein und auch wieder raus ... aber ist jetzt absolut dicht. ... und den neuen Schlauch hebe ich einfach mal auf .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySeeon (25. August 2018)

ThMa schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich jetzt gestern schon einen der bei eBay bestellten O-Ringe mit 2 mm Schnurstärke montiert. Ging recht schwer rein und auch wieder raus ... aber ist jetzt absolut dicht. ... und den neuen Schlauch hebe ich einfach mal auf .



Da das Problem nach wie vor akut ist, grabe ich den Fred wieder aus. Kleiner Tipp meinerseits: Ich benetze von Zeit zu Zeit den Dichtgummi mit Olivenöl (1 Tropfen auf die Fingerkuppe und dann das Anschlußstück einreiben). Damit geht das Einstecken recht leicht, der Dichtgummi verkantet nicht und bleibt dicht. Nach ca. 1,5 Jahren intensiver Nutzung wechsele ich den Dichtring, weil er dann anfängt aufzuquellen.

Gruß, AndySeeon


----------



## Wassertrinker (25. August 2018)

Meine erst Deuter Trinkblase aus 2012 war dicht bis zum Ende. 2017 war sie trotz Regelmäßiger Reinigung und nur Befüllen mit Wasser verranzt. Die 2. Blase ist aber auch wieder dicht, obwohl ich die einfach in den Rucksack werfe.


----------

